# leaking Rain Bird head



## leaking_wet (Apr 27, 2020)

howdy all,

I have a Rain Bird U 12Q that is leaking. I have attached a photo. Leak is not from the head itself. More from the base where you screw cap on.

I could not find much documentation about what might be causing the problem online. I can disassemble and reassemble easily. Nothing appears to be broken or cracked and no debris that was obvious.

I am turning system on for first time since winter. This looks like it is missing a gasket or something. They worked last year. Very odd, I have 2 sprinkler heads next to each other that have the same problem.

any suggestions?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I would just by a new sprinkler and replace it. IT is just unscrewing the sprinkler off the riser and putting the new one on.

I have been buying 2-3 every year and updating/fixing as needed. I have lived in my home for 12 years and have most of the old Toro heads replaced with Rain-birds.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Looks like you've got a few problems. It's leaking out of the "wiper" that's in the lid and there's a torrent coming out of the thread area between the cap and the body. I agree that you should probably just replace the body.


----------



## leaking_wet (Apr 27, 2020)

Yep, that sounds like the simplest and quickest option.

Thanks for suggestions!


----------

